# New Member



## FitnessFreek (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey whats up everybody? I'm new to the forum and looking forward to joining a good fitness community.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*FitnessFreek* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 17, 2011)

welcome to da boards


----------



## Steveodafool (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## IslandGirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to IM!  Glad to have you here!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## fisher4550 (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## musclemeds (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## ectomite (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome


----------

